# Evil Dead/Army of Darkness themed Party ideas?



## scaredyloo (Aug 29, 2013)

Hello! I have lurked this site for many years whilst planning my annual halloween shindigs, however, this year I need more help than usual.

I want to do an Evil Dead/Army of Darkness themed party. I need some simple prop ideas. For most themes, I can create some props, but buy most of them as they are readily available. For this theme, I will need to create most of them. 

I plan on trying to create some trees to make my yard more of a "forest."

I also plan to make a faux trapdoor, a deer mount, shuttered windows, and a few other items. And, I will purchase white cloth to cover the furniture to make it look abandoned and some skeletons (hopefully a lot from Walgreens).

Any other suggestions for easy props/decor to make or buy?

Thanks!


----------



## Magic13 (Dec 20, 2012)

Some kind of throne ... Evil has to have a ruler... Flames,skulls, shackles,chains ... Hmmm, not a theme I'm used to... Good luck... Post pics!!!!!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Combat boots and some camoflage for your skellies ("army" of theme)


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

I might also suggest that if this party is also going on inside your home that you may want to have either the Evil Dead or Army of Darkness movie or movies playing somewhere maybe with low volume to add that extra touch.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

An Army of Darkness theme absolutely requires a necronomicon. Guests also need to be instructed to say things like "Gimme some sugar, baby" and "Groovy"


----------



## scaredyloo (Aug 29, 2013)

Usually we have a balloons all around, and if you pop one, you have to do what the slip of paper inside says (basic, but fun). It's be pretty easy and awesome to add some oneliners in!

Someone on another site I frequent suggested doing the book as a cake, which I suspect wouldn't be too time consuming.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

More one liners:

I may be bad... but I feel gooood.

Oh that's just what we call pillow talk, baby.

Yo, she-bitch! Let's go! 

Klaatu Barada N... Necktie

I'll swallow your soul!

Hail to the king, baby!

Good. Bad. I'm the guy with the gun.

I got a bone to pick with you.


----------



## tjc67 (Jul 28, 2013)

Call the food and drink area S-mart. _Shop Smart Shop S-mart_ 
Can always blow up a picture of Sam Raimi's 73 olds delta 88


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

Perhaps corps some skellies for some dedites...

The 'Boom Stick' could be made from a toy shotgun, perhaps the chainsaw, too...

The movies' setting was a rustic cabin in the woods... you might find some similar furniture and other 'props' at thrift stores, 'curbies', and yard sales.

I also remember geysers of blood... perhaps a modified fountan or sump pump prop setup?


----------



## Schizodeluxe (Aug 18, 2013)

Dont forget the book! Not sure how to utilise that in your party but its needed at an Evil Dead shindig!


----------



## studiokraft (Feb 7, 2012)

Necronomicon is an absolute must since it was central to both movies, you could even have a table with three of them on varying levels just to see if anyone will go up to it and say "Klaata, Nictu, <cough> <cough> <cough>" 

LOVE the idea of the food being themed with S-Mart. "Lady, I'm afraid I'm gonna have to ask you to leave the punch bowl."

Don't know how much time you have for preparations, but if you could scour yard sales for some items it would help to set the mood:

* Old reel-to-reel tape recorder (Even better if it works and you can put the recordings from the movies onto the tape for people to play)
* Deer head (you already mentioned)
* Gooseneck lamp
* Rocking chair
* Oval mirror
* Fake "trap door" in the corner of the room (also already mentioned)
* Vice to place a mannequin head in

etc.

Love the idea of the woods, would be cool if you could have the sound of the "evil" playing from time to time. Sounds like a great party!


----------



## Lambchop (Jan 28, 2011)

Another decorating technique you may want to incorporate is making the walls look like the plaster is coming off and shows the wood slats. I have seen it here somewhere. Blood running out of holes in the walls. Also, i have seen many Halloween sites sell a moving battery operated hand. that would be appropriate. Turn your garage into the work shop with all the old tools ect...and the metal prosthetic hand of course.


----------



## scaredyloo (Aug 29, 2013)

I plan to get one of the hands...and I saw an awesome post for making the "wood slat" look!


Thanks for the ideas, please keep em coming!


----------



## scaredyloo (Aug 29, 2013)

My _Necronomicon. 







_


----------



## Will Reid (Sep 2, 2013)

xx


----------



## z0mbie st0mp (Oct 9, 2010)

Make a necronomicon cake!

Red velvet cake, so it looks bloody inside


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Great job on the book!


----------

